# [EOM] Reduce and Enlarge



## Dave Blewer (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi, 

I was thinking last night that Enlarge and Reduce could be replicated by using a variation of Polymorph Biomatter.


----------



## scholz (Jan 31, 2003)

*polymorph?*

I think reduce and enlarge are significantly specific to warrant their own spell. I've been trying to make a suitable spell list for them. 
Here is a rough sketch I made.

Alter (objects or creature's) Size
Transmutation
Range - Close
Save - Negates
SR - Yes
Multitarget - Yes

Level 0 - 1/2 size change (1 min)
Level 1 - 1 size change (1min/level)
Level 2 - 2 size changes (max change 1 sizes) (1 min/level)
Level 3 - 2 size changes (max change 2 sizes) (10 min/level)
Level 4 - 6 size changes (max change 2 sizes) (10 min/level)
Level 5 - 6 size changes (max change 3 sizes) (1 hour/level)
Level 6 - 12 size changes (max change 3 sizes) (1hour/level)
Level 7 - 12 size changes (max change 4 sizes) (1day/level)
Level 8 - 12 size changes (no max) (permanent (D))
Level 9 - 1 size change/level (no max) (permanent (D))

Caster must determine creature type affected.

With each size change the caster can either increase the size of a single creature (to the maximum listed), with mulitple size changes multiple creatures can be affected, but all targeted creatures must be affected the same (grow or shrink, equal sizes), and all creatures must be within the range at the time of casting.

My initial thought was to figure the benefits of size changes from the Monster Manual, although I must say those seem extreme to me. I was thinking of maybe randomizing it a little (instead of +8str per level of growth, maybe +1d6+2 or someting). but the basics would be there. 
I think someone might need to figure the negative consequences for growing or shrinking (inability to fit in dungeon, reduced Speed damage) to counter what seem to be very large benefits. 

There might be a separate version that affected objects... or not. Objects too have sizes and features based on size. 

A similar version could also be used for Elements.. to achieve the Raise/Lower water, fire etc.. spells. 

What do you think?

steve


----------



## G.A. Donis (Jan 31, 2003)

As a creature changes in size their AC Bonus for size (or penalty if any) will change.


----------

